# العلاقات الجسدية بين الخطيبين..!!



## ABOTARBO (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*العلاقات الجسدية بين الخطيبين*

*




*​*قد يكون عنواناً غريباً بعض الشيء حيث أنه من المتعارف عليه في مجتمعنا الشرقي أن العلاقات الجسدية بأنواعها تبدأ مباشرة بعد الزواج الرسمي والعلني. وهذا بالطبع هو ترتيب الله الذي قدس الزواج وأنار لنا سبيل الحياة والتعامل بين بني البشر على كل المستويات. ولكن مع الهجمة الإنفتاحية والابتعاد عن القوانين الروحية والضوابط الاجتماعية أصبحنا نسمع ونشاهد أموراً غريبة نوعاً ما عن تقاليدنا وخصوصاً مع الانفتاح على حضارات أخرى ومحاولة تقليدها بالقدر المستطاع. فهذا مؤشر خطير على اقتراب الخطر على الشباب والشابات.

لقد بادرت الدكتورة "سهير حبيب" في طرح هذا الموضوع في كتابها "الجنس في فترة الخطوبة"، وسوف اقتبس بعض الأمور التي طرحتها في الكتاب للفائدة والمعرفة. لقد عرفت الخطوبة على أنها ارتباط علني أمام الناس وأمام الله استعداداً لتأسيس بيت الزوجية. وهذا الارتباط يعطي الخطيبين شرعية للتواجد سوياً والخروج أمام المجتمع بدون لوم مما يجعلهما يتعرفان أحدهما على الآخر بعمق أكثر مما يسهل خطوة الزواج وإعداد البيت وكل ما هو مطلوب منهما في المستقبل.

لو عدنا إلى الكتاب المقدس لوجدنا نموذجاً للخطبة بين مريم العذراء وخطيبها يوسف حيث كانت الخطبة قديماً تختلف عن أيامنا هذه. نستنتج أن مريم كانت تحسب زوجة ليوسف بدليل أنه كان يحتاج إلى كتاب طلاق حتى ينفصل عنها. وأيضا عندما جاء موعد التعداد أخذها معه في سفر طويل لكي يكتتبوا كعائلة واحدة. إلا أنه لم يكن قد تزوجها بعد أي أخذها إلى بيته لتكون معه. أما في وقتنا الحالي فإن الخطبة ليست ارتباطاً رسمياً كاملاً ويمكن أن يفسخ في أي وقت وبدون تعقيدات أو أوراق رسمية. بل إن البعض يعتبرها فترة تعارف وهذا ما يجعلها خطيرة نوعاً ما خصوصاً على سمعة الفتاة حيث أن كل حركة أو خطوة محسوبة عليها فيما لو لم يتم الارتباط النهائي بالزواج. لذلك فإن العلاقة بين الخطيبين ينبغي أن تكون لها ضوابط معينة وخصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالاندفاع نحو التعبير عن الحب والمشاعر جسدياً.

السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه إلى أي مدى يسمح للخطيبين بالملامسة والملاطفة وأحياناً القبلات التي تعبر عن مشاعر الطرفين نحو بعضهما البعض بدون أن تترك هذه الأمور آثاراً سلبية سواء عاطفياً أو اجتماعياً او روحياً؟ إن الفتاة تختلف في تكوينها وتركيبها عن الشاب. ففي الوقت الذي يرغب فيه الشاب بحسب طبيعته الذكورية أن يلمس جسد الفتاة حتى يعبر عن محبته نجدها هي لا ترغب في التعبير جسدياً بل تهتم بالمشاعر الرومانسية والكلمات القوية الوجدانية. لذلك فإن هذا الأمر يضمن سلامة العلاقة حيث أنها تستطيع أن تضع حداً وتضبط الأمور وتمنع الشاب من التمادي معها والانجراف في علاقة جسدية مبكرة قبل حصول الزواج الرسمي كما أراد الله أن يكون.

ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن يكون هناك مجال لإظهار العواطف والمشاعر بين الحين والآخر في حدود مقبولة تعكس مشاعر راقية رفيعة بعيداً عن الغرائز المندفعة وخاصة إذا كانت فترة الخطوبة تشير بشكل واضح إلى نجاح العلاقة بينهما وأنه سوف تؤدي إلى الزواج. فاللمسات تعبيراً عن الحب هي مؤشر على مشاعر الرضى في النفس بين الطرفين وحاجتهما لأن يكونا قريبين من بعضهما على أن لا يزعج أحد الخطيبين الآخر إذا لم يكن هذا الآخر مرتاحاً لمثل هذه الأمور.

إن الإشتياق الذي ينشأ في فترة الخطوبة لدى الخطيبين للتعبير عن المشاعر الجنسية هو شيء طبيعي. وهو إحساس بريء وليس خطيئة إذا استطاع الخطيبان أن يعرفا مشيئة الله من هذه المشاعر والتي وضعها الله في البشر حتى يكون هناك ألفة واقتران بين الزوجين لإنشاء عائلة. ولكل شيء تحت السماء وقت. إعلان الزواج هو الشرعية الوحيدة لارتباط الرجل والمرأة وأي شيء خارج هذه الدائرة يعتبر في نظر الله زنى. 
لذلك فإن الشركة الروحية والصلاة والتأملات في كلمة الله تعطي فرصة للخطيبين بأن يسلكا بقداسة وأن يخضعا لترتيب الله حتى يكون في المستقبل زواجهما مباركاً. وكما جاء في الكتاب المقدس "فليكن ينبوعك مباركاً وافرح بامرأة شبابك" (أمثال 5 : 18).


منقوووووول للأمانة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع متميز جدا

تسلم ايدك


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

_حلووو اوى موضوعك يسلم ايديك _​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا

شكرا ليك ابو تربو كتييير​


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

رااائع جدا جدا
شكرا , الرب يبارككم


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع متميز جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _حلووو اوى موضوعك يسلم ايديك _​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> شكرا ليك ابو تربو كتييير​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> رااائع جدا جدا
> شكرا , الرب يبارككم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*جميل جدا*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جميل جدا*
> *ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## Kiril (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي موضوع حلو  و مهم جدا
مع اني كان نفسي اشوف مقالة اكبر شوية


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2010)

Kiril قال:


> ميرسي موضوع حلو  و مهم جدا
> مع اني كان نفسي اشوف مقالة اكبر شوية


حاضر بنعمة المسيح هدور على مقالة بتتكلم بطريقة أشمل فى الموضوعدة.


----------



## Nemo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع اكتر من رائع ابو تربو
واللى اعرفه فى الموضوع ده ان اى علاقة جنسية تنشأ فى فترة الخطوبة غالبا يعقبها انفصال لأن الشاب يعتقد انا لا يأتمن نفسه واسمه لفتاه سلمت ومحبته لها لاتستمر فى كون ان الفتاه تكون ارتبطت به أكتر
فى سفر صموئيل : أمنون كان مغرم بأخته ثامار وبعد تنفيذ مكيدته يقول الكتاب
أن امنون ابغضها بغضه أكثر من المحبة التى احبها اياها
ميرسى موضوع متميز والرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رائع ابو تربو
> واللى اعرفه فى الموضوع ده ان اى علاقة جنسية تنشأ فى فترة الخطوبة غالبا يعقبها انفصال لأن الشاب يعتقد انا لا يأتمن نفسه واسمه لفتاه سلمت ومحبته لها لاتستمر فى كون ان الفتاه تكون ارتبطت به أكتر
> فى سفر صموئيل : أمنون كان مغرم بأخته ثامار وبعد تنفيذ مكيدته يقول الكتاب
> أن امنون ابغضها بغضه أكثر من المحبة التى احبها اياها
> ميرسى موضوع متميز والرب يباركك


تمام تاسونى ....


----------

